# Wax oil no more!! Shiney paint!!:p



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

I decided I was fed up with having an engine bay that looked crap!!:wall:  So out with the gunk(great stuff, love the smell!!lol) and a tooth brush and got scrubbing! It was pretty caked before:- 


















But looks much better now!! After:- :thumb:





































Gave it a wee coat of AG SRP to seal it after I'd gave it a wipe with Megs APC. Pretty chuffed with the outcome, just got the tuther side to do now!!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

*Part 2- the other side*

Well I spent ages on this side, so many bits, all fiddly and intricate, but I got them done. Not as well as i'd have liked but it'll do for now as I was getting annoyed with the rain and seagulls!!(long story tell you later!!lol.)

Anyway...long prosses had the front grills off, lights.... all in a mess but here we go.....

*Before...*  









*After...*























































cheers for looking!!

Paul.
Not too bad for about 4 hours work!!lol. Just got a wee bit on the hinge of the bonnet to do then it's done!!:thumb:


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

Looking stunning there matey. Worth the time imo even though all my neighbours think i'm stupid for cleaning the outside of the car let alone under the bonnet.

You got any pics online of the full car? I love the E30 and that looks lovely with them wheels and colour:thumb:


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work there matey,i think if we go to all the trouble of keeping the outside clean the least we can do is do under the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Look fantastic brings back memorys of my E30 I seem to remember shifting the wax oil took me a whole weekend!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Cheers for the comments guys!!



Terry12 said:


> You got any pics online of the full car?


Here you go mate:-




























:thumb: 

Cheers guys!!
Paul.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice and clean


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

One nice motor!


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

Stunning car there. Reminds me of my brothers old 318is E30. Lovely cars.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

At the risk of sounding a bit of an idiot, has anyone tried paint brush cleaner for your engine bay? The blue stuff from Wickes or B&Q.

I used it on the engine bay of my SAAB 9000 and it worked a treat. It does not leave a film, unlike Gunk, and seems to remove even the thickest oily/waxy deposits. The cost comparison is also very good!

Stunning BMW by the way !


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

Sounds good if it costs much less than Gunk. But won't it be harsher on the paint?


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

I have used paint brush cleaner (not the stripper!) a number of times withiout any effect on the paintwork. After all it is sold in plastic bottles.

Brush on well, agitiate if necessary. Leave for 15 minutes. Agitate again if necessary, wash off with HOT very soapy water. Rinse carefully with clean hot water - result is a totally oil free surface.

Much much cheaper than Gunk or engine cleaner and to be honest it gives better results

HTH


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

Naranto said:


> I have used paint brush cleaner (not the stripper!) a number of times withiout any effect on the paintwork. After all it is sold in plastic bottles.
> 
> Brush on well, agitiate if necessary. Leave for 15 minutes. Agitate again if necessary, wash off with HOT very soapy water. Rinse carefully with clean hot water - result is a totally oil free surface.
> 
> ...


I might give that a go on the lower half of the engine bay to test if it reacts first. Definitely much cheaper as Gunk is about £4 a tin isn't?


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep, try it on a corner for peace of mind - you will be amazed by the results. just make sure you use hot soapy water otherwise it will leave streaks :thumb: 

If you are worried about it against Gunk.. doesn't Gunk come in metal cans


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

Naranto said:


> Yep, try it on a corner for peace of mind - you will be amazed by the results. just make sure you use hot soapy water otherwise it will leave streaks :thumb:
> 
> If you are worried about it against Gunk.. doesn't Gunk come in metal cans


That's right metal spray cans usually. Not too sure if they do it as a non aerosol but I could be wrong.

I've gotta go B&Q for some bits to fix the garage door so i'll pick up some brush cleaner.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Before and after pics ?


----------



## Terry12 (May 7, 2007)

You want me to get before and after pics of my engine bay?
That goes without saying:thumb:


----------



## Dan the 480 Man (May 10, 2007)

Awsome looking BMW there, but very impressive cleaning too. Makes me realise i've a looooong way to go! Good work!


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice work mate and lovely looking motor.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Cheers guys!:thumb:


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

I found rust lurking beneath the Waxoyl in my car's engine bay. One thing lead to another and now I have half the engine bay removed.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Remember, it's all in the detail 'Trionic' :wave:


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

Busted! :lol: :wave:


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

what have you done!!!!


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

A bomb went off in the engine bay


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Trinoic said


> A bomb went off in the engine bay


To be read in the Peter Sellers French Inspector stylie


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Nice vehicle there


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

loooking very nice mate ,regards dirk


----------

